# sponge filter



## m_hsiao (Feb 13, 2008)

Right now I"m currently raising my paracyp fry in a 10 gallon with a sponge filter.. but the waste seems to remain at the bottom and starts to grow the tiny white rot around it after a day or so.. i don't really overfeed them at all but there are just pieces that fall down there because i crushed my flakes very well.. should i be removing this waste everyday or 2 or it's okay to remove the waste while i do water changes for them every 3-4 days? want people who are very experienced with sponge filter and raising fry using the same format as me to give me opinions please.. and what exactly does a sponge filter do for a tank other than gives it aeration? the internal parts of hte sponge filter.. feel free to give me opinions if you feel like you know exactly what you're talking about.. because i've had some trouble raising the paracyp fry before without the sponge filter and just a bubble machine..


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

It sounds to me like you are overfeeding. I raise all of my fry in tanks with sponge filters and the only waste I see is brown poop. You could add some snails to take care of the uneaten food.


----------



## mollysgood (Sep 26, 2002)

A simple way to get rid of it is with a small siphon making sure you don't suck the babies away. Usually they keep their distance though. The sponge filter is more then enough filtration for your setup. I've successfully raised fry with only a bubbler & water changes for the last 6 years. To answer your question I'd say once you are getting growth on the left over food you should get that out & maybe cut down on the food or just siphon it out more often. If you keep extra water handy it's a very easy process.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Get yourself a 2 gallon bucket and some airline tubing and just do some quick cleanup - if nitrates are staying under 20 ppm then I wouldn't even worry about it.

The idea of bare bottom tanks with sponge filters as growouts for fry is to keep the water conditions pristine - while food is important to a fishes growth, keeping nitrates low with young fish is equally important, so you either up your water changes to adjust, or syphon the remaining waste out within 2 hours of feeding.

To be honest, if you want to see good growth rates and you've got the spare time - feed the fish at least 3 times a day and perform daily water changes.

When I would raise discus I would feed 8 times daily and perform 50% water changes 2 hours after each feeding - I found it gave the best growth results.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Sounds like it's turkey baster time!!!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry, what kind of sponge filter are you using?


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I agree with DBS. If your nitrates are low then don't worry about it. And I found feeding your fry 2-3 times a day really helps with the growth. Try not to over feed. I found it better to under feed 3 times a day then to over feed 3 times a day As far as your water changes go I would stick with 30% every other day, that includes cleaning the bottom of the tank.

And to answer your Question about what a sponge filter does. Yes it does provide airation, and there great for Bio filteration, but they provide very little as far as mechanical filteration which removes the waste. I do run sponge filters but I also use box filter with them for the mech filteration.

Like I said what works for me is to feed 2-3 time a day, 30% water change every other day. Also make sure you treat your water before your water changes.

Hopes this helps


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I also have had the fuzzy white balls of food in tanks with really young fry, even with a HOB and sponge filter. I use the turkey-baster method of removal every couple days. Now, I've got Ancistrus spp. fry in my paracyp fry tank: no more excess food! :thumb:

As a side note, be careful adding any catfish to fry tanks: I once lost 40 new gobies to a 2" pleco overnight. :x  :?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

triscuit said:


> As a side note, be careful adding any catfish to fry tanks: I once lost 40 new gobies to a 2" pleco overnight. :x  :?


  , but are those ^ your stages of grieving?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

yeah... too bad there isn't a *pull-your-hair-out-and-scream emoticon*. Or how about *I'm-too-stupid-to-have-opposable-thumbs*? I felt pretty awful after that mishap.

Back on topic, though: baby plecos do an excellent job of clean up without endagering other young fish. But, the turkey baster is likely more predictable. :thumb:


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

triscuit said:


> As a side note, be careful adding any catfish to fry tanks: I once lost 40 new gobies to a 2" pleco overnight.


 adding shrimp to a fry tank is also a 'not-so-bright' idea, IME.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

IME, snails are the way to go.
but they do poop alot too.
but IMO, brown poop is better then white fuzzy stuff on the bottom.


----------

